# A Thursday in MinneSNOWta



## GreenStuff (Mar 12, 2014)

Too funny not to share for my fellow MN plowers. Who else can relate?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Hopefully we don't see this anymore this season. 
Snowy and cold winter to say the least.


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice pic! ! !


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

potskie;1790914 said:


> Couldn't resist.


A long time ago I read the story behind that pic but I can't remember it now. Any chance you know?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea I can our plows do the same thing, but at first they left a gap and I could get around them, then they tightned up! Trapping me behind them!!

So I got off an exit and raced them thru the other side, I made it even taped it lol people must of been pissed seeing me do it!! It was priceless


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Camden;1790921 said:


> A long time ago I read the story behind that pic but I can't remember it now. Any chance you know?


I believe it's drifting on the south Labrador highway. You know the usual there lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

GreenStuff;1783923 said:


> Too funny not to share for my fellow MN plowers. Who else can relate?


I think I've seen that picture 421 times in my life.... 401 times are from this season alone!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

GreenStuff;1783923 said:


> Too funny not to share for my fellow MN plowers. Who else can relate?


And they all have there spinners going hammering down the salt. Each additional truck picks up half of each others salt with there plow.


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

potskie;1790951 said:


> I believe it's drifting on the south Labrador highway. You know the usual there lol


That was from here:

http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Labrador Snow.htm


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

grandview;1791400 said:


>


Wait... there's a meanwhilein website???? Seriously though... if this picture were to happen here I'd quit...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Landcare - Mont;1791398 said:


> That was from here:
> 
> http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Labrador Snow.htm


Very cool. How do you think the trackhoe knows where the roads is as he digs? I'm sure it's not a straight road.


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

GreenStuff;1783923 said:


> Too funny not to share for my fellow MN plowers. Who else can relate?


But damn, we are driving some old trucks!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm ready for spring. But come November, these pics are exciting to see.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

There's money to be made shoveling roofs you just need to be 20 to do it!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;1792334 said:


> There's money to be made shoveling roofs you just need to be 20 to do it!!


And closer to the ground.


----------

